# Trips to a Job



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

With the finishing end on drywall. We as Finishers have to make a few trip to the job to finish it. Some jobs I have been doing are small. A bathroom, small room. Jobs that are a few boards. Can't do it by Sqf. I have a flat fee for a bathroom or small work. $450 flat rate. $100 per trip(4) and materails. 
Now with work. I got in with a GC and his work is about a one and half hrs away. Its nice work. Not a problem with money. On a few jobs I did for him I went in per hr. But Iam trying to be far too. 
Every job is different.
What do you guys do? Or any Ideas?


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

small job we do all with hot mud and one trip but is still more expensive because of all the clean, mix and wait for drying time.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

i do small stuff with plaster bathroom usually takes from start to finish 1 and a half to 2 hours.


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

I figure a minimum charge of 3 hours plus materials per trip. Usually hot mud for taping, with regular topping compound for second coat. The third coat (if necessary) is a quick gravy visit, then sanding on a final visit.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

5 hr min, $100 min. + materials


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

joepro0000 said:


> 5 hr min, $100 min. + materials


 100 for 5 hrs ?:blink:


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

joepro0000 said:


> 5 hr min, $100 min. + materials


On my jobs im there 2 1/2 to 3 1/3 per trip. And a $100 is just not cuting it with me. Work time plus over head. Its like $33 a hr. After you pay every thing you walk away with lunch money. 
I have done the hot mud. But the wait time drives me nuts. And your not save time.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

if you mix plaster, there is very little waiting.. in fact you have to run to get it up before it sets plus there is no sanding because you can wet and burnish it.


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

Simple rule of thumb:

I charge $75/hr with a 2 hr minimum ($150).

Use this as a starting point.

If you are working yourself, your time is not worth less than 75 per hour, trust me.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

sorry I meant tell them you want 100.00 min. or tell them your hourly rate with a 5 hour min.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

fenez said:


> if you mix plaster, there is very little waiting.. in fact you have to run to get it up before it sets plus there is no sanding because you can wet and burnish it.


i am starting to think this plastering stuff has its advantages. how do you tape the joints when you use plaster? do you use mesh? also do you have to skim the whole wall? i'm guessing that because you can do it so fast that you are only putting on one coat but does that mean you put it on real thick? i can get plaster of paris from a supply place close to me. i'm thinking of trying it the next time i have to do some skimming? i'll do it where no one is watching me though so they can't see me farting around with it for the first time.:whistling2:


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

You can use plaster of paris but gauging plaster works better and you have to mix a gauge on a board, not in a bucket. For flats you have to use mesh because there is no shrinkage so paper would leave a crown. I have been using this method for close to 20 years, I do bathrooms in 1 1/2 to 2 hours in 1 trip. Just did a 20 board basement with some patching, it took me 4 hours in 1 trip.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

fenez said:


> You can use plaster of paris but gauging plaster works better and you have to mix a gauge on a board, not in a bucket. For flats you have to use mesh because there is no shrinkage so paper would leave a crown. I have been using this method for close to 20 years, I do bathrooms in 1 1/2 to 2 hours in 1 trip. Just did a 20 board basement with some patching, it took me 4 hours in 1 trip.


:thumbup: cool method. But may not work for someone that is not familiar with plaster. It sets up quick, and it must be burnished. Do u use a retarder ?
I find it's tough to knock edges down with lime/gauge.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

trips to a job....would that be Lysergic25 or a strychnine/mescaline mix? just kidding guys crack a lid for me


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

D rock- I use rapid coat to mix with but in a pinch i can use almost anything, hell when I worked for donaldson they once sent me web patch90 , it was hard to work with but it worked. Lime/gauge with drywall is not my favorite, I would prefer veneer plaster instead, covercoat works pretty good with plaster as well.


----------



## rockdaddy (Jul 2, 2009)

You gotta love tapers. You know whats involved with being a finisher and what it pays and how many trips you gotta make. WAH WAH WAH
Hit it with 20 minute and a fan and bust a move.
If you arent making $400 -$500 a day why bother.
What you charge says a lot to your customer that goes beyond the numbers more often than not. Know what I mean?


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

rockers dont have to worry about trips for small jobs, finishers have to be creative to make the small stuff worth while, ya know what I mean?


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

fenez said:


> D rock- I use rapid coat to mix with but in a pinch i can use almost anything, hell when I worked for donaldson they once sent me web patch90 , it was hard to work with but it worked. Lime/gauge with drywall is not my favorite, I would prefer veneer plaster instead, covercoat works pretty good with plaster as well.


 Another thing with plaster on sheetrock is the difference in consistency. The plaster finish is harder, and because it's burnished, it will be shinier. I will usually use hot mix, but even then it's tough to get it perfect. How long have you been out of the union ? What other companies did you work for?


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

d-rock said:


> Another thing with plaster on sheetrock is the difference in consistency. The plaster finish is harder, and because it's burnished, it will be shinier. I will usually use hot mix, but even then it's tough to get it perfect. How long have you been out of the union ? What other companies did you work for?


 I opened my company about 11 years ago I worked mostly for Donaldson accoustics and Island taping but I did a few stints with cord and godsil as well.


----------

